# Substitute for Brewers Gold



## winkle (23/9/13)

Looks like Brewers Gold is hard to source ATM, any thoughts on a reasonable substitue - Challanger perhaps?


----------



## HBHB (23/9/13)

I've used Chinook and Nugget in place of brewers gold before.

Martin


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/9/13)

Substitute for Brewers Gold ( German ) Northdown , Northern Brewer, Bullion. ( American ) Bullion.


----------



## mje1980 (23/9/13)

First gold??


----------



## winkle (23/9/13)

> Substitute for Brewers Gold ( German ) Northdown , Northern Brewer, Bullion. ( American ) Bullion.


Yeah I'd been eyeballing my Northdown, I'd better check how elderly it is <_< .


----------



## Bribie G (23/9/13)

Northdown is very elderly, it was bred when you and I still had dark hair, to overcome disease problems with Northern Brewer in the UK and is the signature of Tetley's ales in the UK, and a must have in Fullers brews. 

How elderly do you want? I've started using it again for ESBs. B)


----------



## manticle (23/9/13)

At what point in the boil are you using it?

Challenger is a beautiful hop anywhere (bitter, flavour, aroma, dry) - lovely marmalade things going on.


----------



## boonchu (24/9/13)

The Brew Shop in peakhurst has it


----------



## mabrungard (24/9/13)

Check this new resource from Hop Union. You can probably figure out a substitution for many hops now.

http://hopunion.com/aroma-wheel/?aroma=Fruity


----------

